# cool today



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*High of 45 today--------could get down below 30 tonight--30th of May and my furnance is on-----WHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We trolls are getting some of that stuff, too. One day in the 80s, the next in the 50s. Low temp above freezing, so the garden is safe - for now. Lots of rain today.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez you guys, summer is just around the corner.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! That sounds nice!
I'm jealous!

We are in the mid to upper 80s and swimming just about everywhere we go here in northeast Texas! ????

~ "JJ"


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*31 and sunny at 7:45 am----------Boy is the sun ever Pretty LOL---Everyone have a Great Sunday----------God Bless--------------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*29 this beautiful Sunny Morning [June 1}----Darn Yotes still have their winter Fur LOL---Warmth is headed our way------------- :hot:** :hot:** can't wait*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

We started out this morning at 48* and went up to 83* by 5:00 pm. Right now there is a nasty storm coming my way with 1 inch hail in it. Got to love Mother Nature this time of the year.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We're at 37 degrees this morning, dang it. Good working weather, though.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW!

One of the few times I can say this....

It's warm here, rain but warm still 70* when I went to work yesterday morning at 2 AM.

In 2011 on June 19th it got down to -19* it killed every thing including the entire crop of baby upland birds and many deer and antelope


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

60* at daybreak and raining.


----------

